# Fire 10.1 search bar will not go away!



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

I have a new Fire 10.1.  Everything is GREAT with one exception:  There is a search bar at the top of the Home page, Books page, Apps, Videos, all of them.  I've rebooted with no effect.    I've also dug and dug into the settings but not been able to figure out how to get rid of this search bar . . . can anyone help?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MrBill said:


> I have a new Fire 10.1. Everything is GREAT with one exception: There is a search bar at the top of the Home page, Books page, Apps, Videos, all of them. I've rebooted with no effect.  I've also dug and dug into the settings but not been able to figure out how to get rid of this search bar . . . can anyone help?


Pretty sure that's a feature of the new home screen design. And, it's much more analogous to the way stock android devices work.

Still, if you don't like it, by all means send feedback to Amazon about it. But this is a case where I seriously doubt they'll change anything. As I say, it's closer to stock android, and I'd bet that more people like it than dislike it. For me it's just there -- though I probably come down slightly on the side of 'like' since it annoys me to no end when I want to search for something and there's no obvious place to do so.


----------



## EricaRidesDragons (Mar 21, 2016)

Ugh I hate this too!


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

It is a feature, and Android 5.x is exactly the same. 

Consider if you had to tap an icon to get to the search bar. It's an extra step. Search is in general the quickest way to locate items that are not visible, and it's simpler and more efficient if it is immediately available. 

The only thing I would change is to put a voice search icon on there as well (at least when connected to internet) so that you could initiate that directly. 

I have some issues with the new UI, but this is not one of them.


----------

